# Agatha Christie Orient Express: Menu?



## Guru Coyote (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi all,
just a quick question: 
does anyone know if the film or rather the book actually mentions the menu served in the restaurant car of the Orinet Express (in Agatha Christies crime mystery Murder in the Orient Express)?


----------



## Shockley (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't recall it from the novel and I never bothered with the film, but it should be worth noting that the Orient Express was a very real train that ran from Paris to Istanbul and vice-versa from 1883 to 2009. It seems to me that the menu would reflect whatever time period it was when the person was on board (so, traditionally for people fascinated with the service, 1900-1930). It probably varied with which stop they got on and the national/ethnic make up of the cook staff at that point in time.

 That said, it was a high-end luxury service, and French cooking was the cream of the crop even then. So most likely traditional high-end French cuisine of one kind or another.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jan 2, 2014)

Wicked Pedah lists the First Menau as such:
Orient Express - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The first menu on board (October 10, 1882): 
oysters, soup with Italian pasta, turbot with green sauce, chicken ‘Ã  la chasseur’, fillet of beef with ‘chÃ¢teau’ potatoes, ‘chaud-froid’ of game animals, lettuce, chocolate pudding, buffet of desserts.


----------

